# St John the Evangelist's Church, Crawshawbooth, December 2015



## Wakey Lad (Dec 22, 2015)

This church was built between 1890-1892 and declared redundant in 2012 after dwindling numbers and several lead thefts. 

A year later it was sold to a company who had several planning applications to convert the building refused. 

The church is currently on the buildings at risk register. 

Parts of the roof on this church are almost at the point of collapse, despite this no efforts have been made to save any of the internal fixtures and fittings.

Great explore this one but a real shame to see it in its current state.




















































Thanks for looking​


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2015)

Great photos of a nice looking Church. Will we ever solve the problem of what to do with them?!


----------



## Rubex (Dec 22, 2015)

What a stunning church! Amazing photos also


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 22, 2015)

A very nice church but in need of maintenance. Good photos.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunning. Can't beat a festive explore!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice that wake lad.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 23, 2015)

Lovely church and so sad to see it going like this!A great collection,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Last hope. (Dec 23, 2015)

no matter the state of places like this... they will always create beautiful photos.


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 23, 2015)

a great set of photo's this. i'm not religious in any way but it is always such a shame to see these places go out service and left to fall apart.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 23, 2015)

Excellent set there. Like old churches
Liking the shallow depth of field photos


----------

